# Nipple 11/11



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

The weather was amazing yesterday. Probably too calm to push any weed lines together. I was only able to find a few pencil thin traces of weeds but I did manage to get a little action off of them. We caught about a 40 lb wahoo and a 15 lb black fin. Long way to run from Destin for a little bit of action but it could not have been a nicer day to do it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Good Job..

We were going to go out but work got in the way. I know it was a beautiful calm day. Not too many of those days left.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dinner!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sean Summers said:


> The weather was amazing yesterday. Probably too calm to push any weed lines together. I was only able to find a few pencil thin traces of weeds but I did manage to get a little action off of them. We caught about a 40 lb wahoo and a 15 lb black fin. Long way to run from Destin for a little bit of action but it could not have been a nicer day to do it.


It's an even longer way to run with no action. But hey that is why they call it fishing instead of catching. Makes the next good trip that much sweeter.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

40 lbs. wahoo is nothin' to sneeze at!! That's fine eating and more than one meal. Don't be looking down that gift horse's mouth. What I'd give for a 40 lb. wahoo.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Way to get out there. Good couple of fish.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Heck yeah!~ We went out of Panama City Monday and hooked up on Snapper, Scamp, and a flounder. Seas were perfect up in the day. Little snotty going out.

Great job on the Hoo!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

We were at the Nipple on Friday of last week. It was probably 2-3', blowing out of the north. There were very few weeds, and nothing was matted up. We trolled from about 400' out to 800' and never got a sniff. What depth did you find action?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Boboe said:


> We were at the Nipple on Friday of last week. It was probably 2-3', blowing out of the north. There were very few weeds, and nothing was matted up. We trolled from about 400' out to 800' and never got a sniff. What depth did you find action?


 This thread is over a month old, so don't beat yourself up! You certainly can't catch them if you don't try.


----------

